# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Freekn' Cold-

## davesexcel

Anybody beat this today?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

No way..  A dreary +7 here, today...

----------


## davesexcel

Oh... :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

At least it didn't rain.  That's generally how you distinguish the seasons in Ireland.  In the summer, the rain's a bit warmer...

----------


## martindwilson

yep and tomorrow it's going be a bloody freezing 10c best get the thermals out

----------


## xladept

I'm in southern california - I think it got below 40 F the other day :Confused:

----------


## alansidman

Dave, you win.  Unfortunately there is no money involved.  We are 30F in Steamboat today.  Having a heatwave.

----------


## FDibbins

Nope, cant beat it, dont want to beat it, dont want to know where to beat it!!!  its your's, you win, you get to keep it lol

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I would enjoy the Snow (if you have it) - while you can. 
Stuck up in the Bavarian Hills we used to have 6 Months of Snow every year. Woz Cold, but looked nice. 
Now with the Climate change... It snows, melts, snows, melts snows... you get the point. It's a bit warmer on avarage. But 'orrible wet snowy / muddy mess everywhere. - I'd swop back to Colder and Dryer anytime.

----------


## Tony Valko

1 below 0 right now in the 'Burgh.

Yesterday it was brutal due to winds in the 20 mph range.

P.S. - I'm all for global warming!

----------


## abousetta

What are you talking about... I go ice fishing in that kind of weather  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

I really cant see the point of trying to catch ice?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In my office sitting for 8 hours in 18°C is a big headache for me  :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Bundle up! Take care you guys







> .................... 
> Stuck up in the Bavarian Hills we used to have 6 Months of Snow every year. ....Now with the Climate change... It snows, melts, snows, melts snows... ...... ..... 'orrible wet snowy / muddy mess everywhere. - I'd swop back to Colder and Dryer anytime.



.  Hey Guys  :Smilie:  :Wink:   .....  The *snow* is here!!

.  everything looks Pretty (Even our messy Building site)

Alan
Hof
Bavaria

----------


## davesexcel

Minus35.JPG

Original Post,pic disapeared

----------


## Mad-Mizer

I'm in Winterpeg davesexcel, and we get (pretty much) the same crappy temperatures as you.  Last year was really bad, we went below -50C if you factor in the wind-chill.  In the summer we can get close to +50C if you factor in the humidity.  That's crazy if you ask me but somehow we endure!

By the way, it's -21C and "feels like" -30C right now.

----------


## davesexcel

Another day...
2017-12-30 minus 35.jpg

----------


## AliGW

+13 here in Suffolk, UK - unseasonably mild. I'm worried about my daffodils, which are all up and some have the beginnings of flower heads - don't want them coming on too soon or they'll get spoilt by frosts before the spring!!!

----------


## LJMetzger

Dave,

You are almost at the temperature (-40) when Fahrenheit and Celsius are the same.   See http://www.onlineconversion.com/faq_11.htm

Lewis

----------


## Logit

.
Western North Carolina overnight low : 19* F / -7* C
Clear skies
No snow (yet)
Staying inside where it's warm, visiting with friends on this Forum.

Happy New Year !

 :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

High 23.3C Low overnight 8.3C in SoCal.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Northern Ireland: temperature is irrelevant.  I'm starting man-flu... so I'm shivering in front of a roaring fire...

----------


## skywriter

> High 23.3C Low overnight 8.3C in SoCal.



I was just outside wearing shorts and watering some of my Banana plants.
Forecast high of 76F in my neighborhood.

----------


## Logit

.
skywriter ... that isn't funny !   :Mad: 

Glenn :  Your condition ... that is why God gave us mead.  Partake in great quantities until you can't feel the illness.  :EEK!:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Logit.  I'm a home brewer.  Supping a home-made American Pale Ale.  No need for mead...

----------


## skywriter

> skywriter ... that isn't funny !



If you saw me in shorts you would probably change your mind.

----------


## Logit

.
Glenn:  Then ... consume heartedly !  

skywriter :  Puh-leez !!! No pics !   :Mad:

----------


## alansidman

35F in the Rockies today.  A bluebird ski day!!

----------


## davesexcel

ANother one today,
-
-
freeking cold.jpg

----------


## AliGW

We've been having some amazing weather in the UK - I was gardening in a T-shirt on Saturday and stood outside to do the ironing yesterday, neither of which I have ever done in February before. It's a balmy 15C (60F) here today and clear, blue skies above. Glorious!

----------


## Logit

.
Enjoy the balmy temperatures.

According to the 'experts' here in the States, we have 12 years left to live.

Ha !!!

----------


## 63falcondude

It's 38F (3C) and windy (West 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 60 mph) here today.

I usually ride my bike to the gym after work (~5 miles each way) but I might take the car today...

----------


## alansidman

Capture.JPG  Balmy here today

----------


## davesexcel

> Attachment 612913  Balmy here today



That's not too bad, about -7c

----------


## AliGW

21C (almost 70F) in Wales today, and not much lower than that here - warmest February day on record in parts of the UK. Extremely unusual, and all the stranger because exactly a year ago we were suffering from the Beast from the East - an extremely cold spell of weather that brought snow and very low temperatures to the whole country. It really is the polar opposite (excuse the unintended pun!) this year.

----------


## FDibbins

aahh shup, Ali lol.

Like Alan, here in PA, it has been hovering below freezing for the past week or so, but with horrendous winds blowing 30-40 mph with gusts over 60.  Wind chill brings the temp down to about 0 F(-17 C)

----------


## AliGW

It's going to be even warmer today ... More record-breaking mildness!!! 

Who said "shut up"?  :Wink:

----------


## dominicb

Mildness????  Give over - it's a heatwave.

See, even the Met Office say so :




> The present definition [of a heatwave] used by the World Meteorological Organisation requires the average daily temperature to exceed the normal maximum temperature by five degrees celcius, for more than five consecutive days



So there :Cool: 

DominicB

----------


## AliGW

Well, judging by the definition, that's what it is!  :Smilie:

----------


## davesexcel

Another today.

freeking cold.jpg

----------


## FDibbins

yeah Dave, you can keep that.

----------


## davesexcel

And the cycle continues.

2021-02-13_8-16-06.jpg

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

It's a tropical +1°C here today...

----------


## AliGW

We had the Beast from the East in March 2018, and are just at the end from the Beast #2 this weekend in the UK - these cold snaps are unusual in this corner of the UK, and most winters pass with barely a flurry or two of snow. It was the Gulf Stream that caused the weather front to come this way - it has been a long way south of the UK for a while, drawing cold air from Scandinavia in our direction.

----------


## alansidman

40 inches of snow in the past week.  Yippee Skippee.

----------

